# shoe splash guard



## willfishforfood (Feb 28, 2010)

I need a splash so here it is. I still need to trim up the plastic but I'm running out of light


----------



## fender66 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd be real interested in hearing how this works for you.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 20, 2010)

it has worked out very nice. I have no splashing and it helped getting up on plane. It will get a good work out this summer when the water gets skinny and the steelhead fishing is hot


----------

